# It's official...I'm moving to Milan...HELP!!



## Scotalian (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been offered a job in Milan and move over in August. Soooo excited but nervous and now trying to work out what I need to arrange. I'm looking for apartments that are quite central, I know this is going to be more expensive but I'm taking my dogs with me so need to be able to go home at lunch to walk them (I'd get a dog walker but I'm not sure how to find one initially).

So, I'm looking for advice really. I've been able to get a feel for the rental charges but how much extra will taxes and utilities cost? Am I better renting privately or through an agency? Is a 4+4 contract normal and is rent paid monthly (I'd read quarterly on one site!)? 

Outwith rental, what else should I be aware of? Do I need a visa (I'm from the UK)? How easy is it to sort out banking, mobile phone, internet etc? 

Sorry for all the questions,I've just poured out all my queries to date on this post. Can you tell I'm both excited and slightly freaked by this move!!??!! Anyway, thanks for any help


----------



## Vegemike (Apr 28, 2013)

Congratulations on the job and move to Milan.
For rental I'm not sure if you're better going private or through an agency,, but be prepared to pay a large deposit for either (3 months+ rent). After rent charges range from about €50-200/month (but Milano might be slightly more,, I live aound 40mins away in Brescia).
Internet,, phone etc is easy to sort but you must have a codice fiscale (tax code) first,, so get that sorted as soon as you can, then you can do most things in Italy. 
If you want to do internet banking you could sort that out before you even move over. I am with webank.it and have never had any problems. Their site and paperwork is in italian only.
Brits don't need a visa.
Mike


----------



## missynkhili (Jun 12, 2013)

i also maybe moving to milan in august so have hardly no time at all to prepare lol so any information you have found if you could help that would be great!! as ive found some but not alot as not been looking for long


----------

